# Looking for a Fursuit Maker in CO!!!



## Wolfbat9008 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm a simple furry girl living in Morrison, Colorado. I have been wanting a fursuit ever since I was young, and I want to find a cheap fursuit maker who will at least make something that doesn't look horrible.

My budget is up to about 900 USD even, but I might be able to convince my parents to pay a little more. What I'm looking for in a fursuit is...


*Something odd or bizarre.* I am a very, VERY strange person, and I'm not afraid to admit it. And while my fursona isn't fully decided yet, it will definitely be odd. Be sure to have plenty of colors, weird objects or accessories, or a tolerance for the strange. No matter what my fursona turns out to be, I will always have one strange factor to it. Be it a stitched-up eyeball or a fun hat.

*A cheaper budget*. My mother barely accepts my furry-ism as it is, but my dad loves my creativity as long as I put it into my work (I've been making cartoons since an early age). But seeing how my family works, I don't have the greatest budget possible.

*Something I can wear both inside and outside. *I love interacting with my friends, and I love making people stare at me until someone comes over to ask for a photograph. I want to be able to walk down the street with this suit, on my way to a 7-Eleven.

*Something that can fit a heavy build.* I am not afraid to admit I'm on the heavy side. Not to mention I'm only 16, and might grow a bit even now.





That's about it. Hope someone gets back to me, I'd like to talk ASAP.


----------



## Tica (Jan 31, 2014)

for that money, you're looking at a partial, or from some makers just a head.


----------



## Wolfbat9008 (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't care. I want at the very least a Partial. Fullsuit not necessary, but a Partial would be fantastic.


----------



## Tica (Jan 31, 2014)

the only suitmaker I know *in CO* is Magpie bones. But you should shop around for a style you like by an artist who's open for commissions, then run the concept by your parents. you'll have to use some kind of 18+ payment method like paypal or a check, but you can get a suit shipped to you for like $50 of that $900...


----------



## Wolfbat9008 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok, then. I'll check out Magpie Bones, the name alone sounds like they would know what they are doing.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jan 31, 2014)

There are a couple. Tica already got Magpie. Stuff is awesome.
CanineHybrid, though I don't know if she does commissions or just parts.
Menagerie Workshop
Sparlke Kreations
A partial is within my realm of knowledge, but I am not as practice as any of those mentioned.

EDIT: It was said, but to make it clear you will need an adult for purchases or save and wait two years. Minors and contacts are a no go.


----------



## Wolfbat9008 (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't worry, mom will be taking care of payment and such. And thanks for the other suggestions, might go for Menagerie Workshop, they look nice.


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 2, 2014)

I know someone local that's pretty good! Would you like me to get in touch with her? I can do tails, feet and paws- heads I'm working on though.


----------



## Wolfbat9008 (Feb 6, 2014)

No, but thanks for then offer! I just made my commission with Menagerie Worksop, and I am happy with my design that I sent in.


----------



## Troj (Feb 6, 2014)

Cool! Good luck.

May we ask what it'll be?


----------

